# Contest bei WebmasterPro



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Hallihallo.

Da ich ja hier so mitbekommen habe, dass ziemlich viele so scharf auf den nächsten Contest sind, habe gerade beim Surfen gerade einen ausgeschriebenen Contest bei Webmasterpro gefunden und stelle den Link einfach mal hier rein. Dabei müßt Ihr (allerdings schon bis * 30.April *) ein Wallpaper erstellen. Wie das Ganze auszusehen hat, Teilnahmebedingungen und Gewinne, kann man alles unter

http://www.webmasterpro.de/index.php?page=contest_kaprun

nachlesen.
Viel Erfolg an alle Mitmachenden und einen Gruss vom
ALF


----------



## Jesaja (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ist bis zum 10.5. verlängert. Ihr könnte also gerne noch teilnehmen und eine Skiurlaub abstauben. Die Zugangsdaten für das Bildarchiv könnt hier auch hier per PM bei mir anfordern.

Grüße Fabian von webmasterpro.de


----------

